# This diesel Chevy doesn’t poke along, so why does GM?



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

1 answer why diesel's don't work so well stateside... EMISSIONS REGULATIONS


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

limited360 said:


> 1 answer why diesel's don't work so well stateside... EMISSIONS REGULATIONS



That has been a problem, but I think they can build cars that meet emissions now with the direct-injection technology. VW sells a couple here. I have heard that Honda doesn't sell the Diesel Jazz (aka "Fit") here only because it doesn't quite meet California emissions and they don't want to be saddled with a 49-state car. They're afraid it will damage their reputation. They're working on it,though.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Its a 37-state car BTW... california emissions are now covered by 12 other states as well.

Direct-Injection technology is actually 'new' gasoline technology, diesel is direct injection and isn't anything new. Now diesel injector technology is changing a lot yes...


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

limited360 said:


> 1 answer why diesel's don't work so well stateside... EMISSIONS REGULATIONS


Yup. Emissions regulations are so high here now that its either prohibitively expensive or the equipment required to meet the regs reduces mileage. I'm seriously wondering what mileage the diesel Cruze will get. You look at the Golf TDI and it doesn't get much better mileage than the Cruze. A coworker has a brand new one and says he averages 40 mpg. Now maybe he can do it easier with the Golf than the Cruze Eco, but still.

Diesel trucks still get better mileage than gas variants but pre-urea injection models are highly desired in the used market because not only is the mileage better, you don't have as expensive of an exhaust to maintain.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

limited360 said:


> Its a 37-state car BTW... california emissions are now covered by 12 other states as well...


Yes, thanks for the correction. Force of old habit.

I see no problem with selling the car in fewer states. It all helps lower demand for fuel, and that helps out the rest of the states as well and everyone meets their desired emissions goals as set by their state legislators.


----------

